# College bound!



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I have decided that Idgie should take a little trip with me to my lectures today. I need some cuddles. I was going to put him in his super warm, fleece liner bag and keep him under my hoodie while walking and on my lap during class. I will be bringing some food and water. Any other ideas?


----------



## Annie&Tibbers (Apr 16, 2013)

Spare fleece bags in case of poop & pee.
Ways to clean up poop & pee (washroom-visits, or wet-wipes)


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Well his big day will have to be tomorrow since he decided that Mommy was interrupting his sleep and told me that he would rather stay at home then learn. But! Thank you! I didnt even think about that


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm curious, does your college allow pets on campus or do you live off campus?


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I live off campus, but there is a HUGE seeing eye dog training program here, and I have already cleared it with my professors. He would stay in the bag all day, I just wanted to have him with me more to maybe speed up the bonding. Plus, class cuddles!!!


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

That's awesome. I would love to be able to take Mochi with me to college. That's several years away though.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

Sneaky sneaky bags... And clear it with your Profs first, they should be ok


----------



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

that sounds so nice I wish Oliver could cuddle with me during my classes.


----------



## whatisamegan (Aug 13, 2013)

How long are you at school, normally? My friends keep asking me to bring Hazel in but I'm at school so long every day. 12+ hours.


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

On Tuesdays its 6 hours, the other days its like.. 3? 4? Not too long at all. I think the car ride would be more stressful 

Yay College!


----------



## AngelfishGirl (Sep 25, 2013)

Haha funny I'm at high school right now (I'm a senior) and as I'm reading this I'm laughing because my hedgehog Rosie is currently sitting on my lap 
Except my school doesn't allow pets, she stays in her nice little bag with her blanket and her snuggle bag. Hee hee


----------



## raurora (Sep 6, 2013)

I had to take him to work (I work at a small phone center) and school today cuz its a vet day and I cant get him from home in time. SO! Right now hes in a bad, under my hoodie. I look pregnant and I like it


----------



## rodanthi (Feb 7, 2014)

This has opened up a whole new wealth of ideas for sneaking hedgie in with me.... 

Do they like going places? I know it depends on the hedgehog but I always imagined them very shy.


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Oh no! Now I'm tempted to take my hedgie along with me to my lectures too! Maybe I'll do it when it gets warmer outside.

I'm curious though, raurora, what did you say to your professors to get them to agree? I think mine would be okay since most of my classes are animal related anyway.


----------

